# long term rental cds or alicante



## skipping (Aug 21, 2011)

im wanting to move to spain private renting either cost del sol or alicante wondering if u could help if u know someone please hope u can give me some ideas thanx my limit is 550 pounds x 3 bedrooms thanx in advance xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skipping said:


> im wanting to move to spain private renting either cost del sol or alicante wondering if u could help if u know someone please hope u can give me some ideas thanx my limit is 550 pounds x 3 bedrooms thanx in advance xx


Hi & welcome


I've started a new thread for you - the one you posted on is very old indeed & most of the posters don't visit any more

as a starter, have a look at our 'useful links' sticky thread above here - there are links to national rental sites on page 4 - even if you don't find exactly what you want they will give you an idea of what you can get for your money



if anyone has a suitable property, please remember to contact _skipping_ by PM


----------



## skipping (Aug 21, 2011)

*skipping*



xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> 
> I've started a new thread for you - the one you posted on is very old indeed & most of the posters don't visit any more
> ...



thanx xabiachica i sound thick lol but wen u say sticky links how do i go bout it x thanx for helping very much appreciated x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skipping said:


> thanx xabiachica i sound thick lol but wen u say sticky links how do i go bout it x thanx for helping very much appreciated x


when you look at the list of discussion threads on the Spain page you'll see some which we have 'stuck' at the top - so that we don't lose them

the links to the websites you want are on page 4 of the thread with 'useful links' in the title

if you can't find it let me know & I'll give you a link straight to it


----------



## skipping (Aug 21, 2011)

hiya again sorry  could u give me the link to a site pls im really not getting the hang of this x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skipping said:


> hiya again sorry  could u give me the link to a site pls im really not getting the hang of this x


here's a link to the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-other-important-info-useful-links.html

if you go to page 4 of the thread you'll find links to some national rental websites




and could you please stop using textspeak.....it's against the rules


----------



## skipping (Aug 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> here's a link to the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-other-important-info-useful-links.html
> 
> if you go to page 4 of the thread you'll find links to some national rental websites
> 
> ...


ok thankyou for advising me didnt know the rules sorry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you google what you're looking for you should find something. I think that you'll need to be inland a bit as I'm not sure you'll find much at that price range other than one/two bed apartments on the coast.

Sorry about the text speak rule, but by the nature of the forum we have many people here for whom english isnt their first language and its difficult for them to understand - and some of us older folk lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oops ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oops ...


ah - but that's not textspeak - it's an accepted forum abbreviation


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

A bit south of Alicante but around San Javier area you'll get a very nice 3 bed house for around 550.


----------



## skipping (Aug 21, 2011)

*skipping*



MacRov said:


> A bit south of Alicante but around San Javier area you'll get a very nice 3 bed house for around 550.


hiya thanx for your message hun ill check there


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So...you will have roughly 600 euros. But you will also need to factor in utilities, phone/internet and tv which can add up to a further 300 euros a month.
The Costa Del Sol covers a wide area and rental prices will vary. Roughly speaking they become more expensive the further south you go although the Sabiniilas/Manilva area is slightly cheaper.
A three bedroomed apartment here will cost around 700 -900 euros or more plus utilities. There are cheaper rentals around but they are often dire places, on the edge of the campo, surrounded by unfinished structures and scruffy wasteland and with no public transport, shops or other amenities.
The most salient fact is that there are *no* jobs. Unemployment around the Estepona area is around 35%. Every lamppost has a notice offering work at ridiculously low hourly rates. 
To live comfortably in Spain you need fluent Spanish, professional qualifications or a trade/skill in demand (NOT electrician/plumber/tiler/plasterer/beautician/hairdresser etc. - there are plenty of them looking for work) or to be in receipt of an adequate income from pensions or other investments.


----------

